

Languages For Every Sysadmin - duck
http://commandlion.com/2012/06/03/every-sysadmin-three-languages/

======
gingerjoos
I often find it difficult to talk about problems to some sysadmins because
they don't understand how the MVC model works (I am a web dev). They point to
a URL and ask me, "So where is this file/directory" and I have to oversimplify
rather than explaining what frameworks do with URLs and routing and all that.
It would be so painless if they got what I was saying! I say this as a dev who
occasionally needs to handle deploy scripts and maintain servers.

------
spydum
Well put, especially the last line section: at least be familiar and competent
enough in the language your product or company uses. As he says, no need to be
an expert, but be able to at least understand it.

